

Is Twitter down? - mrkmcknz
http://status.twitter.com/

======
herson
<https://mobile.twitter.com/> is working fine. Some people say API is down
too.

------
josso
I think they are. I can't connect from here nor from a VPS.

~~~
mrkmcknz
So it's not just UK based then.

------
cdooh
Yes, I think so. I'm in Kenya and I can't access it

